# OpenstreetMap API



## Orothred (23. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte eine Kartenansicht von OpenStreetMap in eine Java-Applikation einbauen. Es soll die Möglichkeit bestehen einene Kartenauschnitt anzuzeigen, zu zoomen, zu verschieben, einen Punkt auf der Karte auszuwählen und die Koordinaten dieses Punktes auszulesen sowie über ein Rechteck ein Areal aufzuspanne, das über die Koordinate der oberen linken und der unteren rechten Ecke definiert wird.

Was gibts da für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## darekkay (23. Mai 2012)

Hat Google dazu nix ausgespuckt? Z.B. gleich den 3. Eintrag:
Track'n'Mash: Openstreetmap Karten in Java/Swing mit JXMapViewer - Naxos Software & Technology Blog


----------



## Orothred (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Beitrag scheint nicht mehr ganz aktuell, ist von 2009. Die Swinglabs-Seite existiert nicht mehr, und was an sonst von diesem Paket gefunden habe funktioniert nicht anständig in meinem Projekt.

Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Marco13 (24. Mai 2012)

Das aus http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/131598-maps-swing.html#post862677 hatte ich kürzlich erst nochmal getestet, und das hat funktioniert. Die SwingX-Sachen sind ein bißchen versteckt...


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (25. Mai 2012)

Orothred hat gesagt.:


> Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?



Selbst zeichnen.

OSM hat eine Api, die Koordinaten in XML liefert. Diese Koordinaten umrechnen und selbst zu zeichnen ist dann auch nicht mehr so schwer. 

Insbesondere hat man dann auch alles in eigener Hand und kann die Darstellung seinen eigenen Wünschen anpassen. 

Wenn man die Daten dann eh schon geparst hat, kann man diese auch weiterverwenden um z.B. Routen zu berechnen und diese in der Karte einzuzeichnen oder was sich sonst noch so alles findet.


----------



## jgh (25. Mai 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> ...
> - Starten - und da erscheint tatsächlich eine Landkarte  (mit effektiv... 0 Zeilen Code! *fresst das, ihr C++-fanbois*  )



Auch gerade mal ausprobiert, nette Spielerei...Ein THX an Marco13


----------

